# Anyone ever tried Master Cleanse diet/Lemonade Diet?



## amrogers78 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey everyone!  I just got home from the grocery store after buying everything I need to do this master cleanse diet.  It's something that I've been wanting to try, but never felt like I had the time do devote to it like I should.  I'm a full-time student in nursing school, full-time employee, and full time mom!  I have plenty of jobs, right?  But, here lately, I've just been feeling awful!  With the crazy schedule, I don't take care of myself like I should - my diet is awful and exercise is now non-existent.  I have had multiple UTI's in the past year because of the crazy caffeine intake, and I feel sluggish and just icky. So, I thought that I would give this cleanse a try to get me back into a more functional state!  Has anyone ever tried it?  Any advice?


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 17, 2009)

Is this the Lemon diet that you drink a mixture of lemon juice, maple syrup, cianne 
 pepper and water? If so I did that diet a few years ago. The first day is the hardest, if you can go through the first day you should do fine. And you will lose weight.  Lost 10 pounds when I did it.


----------



## rachybloom (Mar 17, 2009)

Why not just go on a vegan diet for a while to "cleanse"? It'd be a whole lot healthier and give you more energy. Honestly, I think crazy diets/fasts like this will just make you feel worse and if all the weight you lose you'll just gain back anyway, right?


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_Why not just go on a vegan diet for a while to "cleanse"? It'd be a whole lot healthier and give you more energy. Honestly, I think crazy diets/fasts like this will just make you feel worse and if all the weight you lose you'll just gain back anyway, right?_

 
Not to be rude, but how can talk about a subject ie. the Master Cleanser if you have never experienced it, or researched it.

OP, I think the Master Cleanser would be awesome for you. Please make sure you buy the book by Stanley Burroughs. Its only $6.50 and roughly 40 page booklet. 

Make sure you read, read, read before jumping on the wagon. The MC is hard for the first couple days, then gets easier over time. I think it's great that you want to jumpstart into a healthier lifestyle!


----------



## kariii (Mar 22, 2009)

I Tried doing the MC for 7 days as a colon cleanse. My only suggestion is really drink that stuff when you're hungry, it will keep you fall! The first day you feel dizzy, the second day isn't as bad, but third day you feel cranky/moody, but after that you get the biggest rush of energy. It's nuts!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 22, 2009)

Fad diets aren't the way to go to lose weight and get more energy. You'll have more energy if you work out regularly and eat clean. You don't need a gimmicky fad diet. After you stop doing this, you're going to crave a lot of foods and it's not going to make you feel good if you indulge.


----------



## meland2lilones (Mar 22, 2009)

i have always wanted to try this..ive read a bit about it..but like you i have not had the time to commit..good luck to you..and keep us updated..maybe you'll motivate me to do it


----------



## ApplePeace (Mar 23, 2009)

I want to try this too how does it work? I need to lose 10-15 pounds..


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinammonkisses* 

 
_Not to be rude, but how can talk about a subject ie. the Master Cleanser if you have never experienced it, or researched it.

OP, I think the Master Cleanser would be awesome for you. Please make sure you buy the book by Stanley Burroughs. Its only $6.50 and roughly 40 page booklet. 

Make sure you read, read, read before jumping on the wagon. The MC is hard for the first couple days, then gets easier over time. I think it's great that you want to jumpstart into a healthier lifestyle!_

 





 I did the MC for 40 days on the suggestion of my mother who had read about it.  I had extremely high cholesterol and triglicerides, as well as an intoxicated lvier and pancreas (I got an excess of meds from my back surgery and MRSA infection)... I really had no choice as I could not eat or digest any food post surgery.

As I said, I did the MC for the 40 days and the first few days were very difficult, after that it went smoothly and at the end of the 40 days, I had a re-do of my blood tests and my pathologist was awed -- all my high markers were down and I had lost 22 lbs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am about to start it again, for my second run in order to continue getting healthy not to lose any more weight (although being in a wheel chair does not help in maintaining weight or muscle tone)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would tell anyone to have blood tests first and to try it.. you won't regret it.  Nobody dies from not eating for a few weeks if they stay hidrated and the cleansing makes one feel light and renewed!! Best of luck!


----------



## ApplePeace (Mar 23, 2009)

since you tried it and all I read if your on this MC you go to the bathroom often is that true.?


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd try it, but only do it once or twice. It's not good to do it often because you're not getting the nutrients you need, and that's not healthy for your body at all.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyan* 

 
_I think this should be bolded ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Master Cleanse, etcetera, "cleansing" diets are nothing but phoney. If you really want to lose weight, do it healthy! Eat your fruits and veggies, eat less meat, cut out fat and oils! Also add on at least 4 to 5 hours of exercise a week and you're set.

Your body doesn't need help cleansing unless you've done some really bad damage to it ... and that's something you'd need to talk it with a doctor._

 
THIS should be bolded too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 25, 2009)

I will say that I dont' recommend anyone doing the MC strictly for weight loss. That is *NOT* what it was designed for. It is a cleansing of the toxins in your body. Weight loss is something that happens in some people, but honestly if you aren't living a healthy lifestyle in the first place, then the pounds are just going to come back. So many people lose alot of weight, then get upset when it comes back...you can't do this cleanse and then expect to keep it off if you go back to doing the same thing you've been doing...putting harmful things into your body.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I'd try it, but only do it once or twice. It's not good to do it often because you're not getting the nutrients you need, and that's not healthy for your body at all._

 
 If you read the book, then you would know that your body is obtaining the nutrients that it needs. And so you know, you actually are getting the nutrients that your body needs. Water, lemons, cayenne, and Grade B syrup. So you are getting essential vitamins and minerals. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyan* 

 
_Your body doesn't need help cleansing unless you've done some really bad damage to it ... and that's something you'd need to talk it with a doctor._

 
 Exactly! And look at the world we're living in. Everything we eat is filled with preservatives, hormones, pesticides among other things. In this day and age with chemicals and toxins in just about everything you eat and drink, cleanses can actually help you to be more healthy.


For those interested in LEARNING more about the Master Cleanser and don't want to buy the book, you can read the pdf here: http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 25, 2009)

By eating three things every day, how is that eating a variety of foods in moderation? There is no possible way you can get all of the nutrients you need every day on this cleanse. These things count towards being healthy. I'd be skeptical about what's in this book because it's not necessarily being proven as fact by anyone unbiased.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

Meh, I don't understand how from a drink you'll get everything you need.

But I'm a fatass at heart and LOVE LOVE LOVE food, so this would be impossible.
Maybe that's why I'm so against it


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinammonkisses* 

 
_ Exactly! And look at the world we're living in. *Everything we eat is filled with preservatives, hormones, pesticides among other things.* In this day and age with chemicals and toxins in just about everything you eat and drink, cleanses can actually help you to be more healthy._

 
So why don't we just switch to a healthy diet rather than doing a cleanse? The human body has a whole system in place for cleansing toxins which is pretty efficient, expecially if we stop eating them.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 26, 2009)

Is this one of those things that gives you the powerful shits?? I've seen some scary ass pictures of what comes out...I'm too chicken to try it.

I also read (just read somewhere...I've never tried these things) that yes, you lose weight, but as soon as you start eating, you put the weight back on? Is that true?? I'd be pissed if I starved to lose 10 pounds and then gained it back a month later.

I wanna lose about 25-30 pounds. Ugh.


----------



## ApplePeace (Mar 31, 2009)

I read it up a little and it dosent seem like it will damage your body but just to lose weight over this isnt that of a great idea, people gain weight for a reason so figureing out how did you gain it might help....also it might be better just to cut out what you eat, atleast that will turn into a heathly lifestyle..maybe..


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm staying neutral in the MC debate, I haven't tried it or read the details but..

you do not have to eat food every single day of your life! Your body does not suffer nutrient deficiences bc you take a day or two off, or even a week. If you have been eating every day for a long time, it is really good for you to take just a few days off, drink some water, tea, juice; it helps to reset your body. Don't believe me? Research it. Not just internet sources, read articles too. Ask an expert.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_ 
But I'm a fatass at heart and LOVE LOVE LOVE food,_

 




i am the same way but just as a suggestion (this works for me with cleaning out my system)
1st day i take 6 matumucil and drink a glass of prune juice twice that day (it's really nasty but don't breathe out of your nose while drinking. ha!)
2nd day, only one glass of prune juice, 3-4 metamucil and only eat fruit
3rd day just eat fruit and i'll take like 3 metamucil
and then slowly get back into eating regularly but while i'm doing this the metamucil is still working to keep my shit flowing (i know that was nasty but oh well. my bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. this helps me to eliminate junk out of my diet as much as i can and to keep me "clean" lol! it also works for losing a few pounds here and there.
but to lose weight, i just run on the treadmill. i don't know what it is with me but as soon as i start running, pounds just drop off left and right.

i'm not gonna knock any fad diets because i've never tried any. if that works then go for it. i read some other posts from ladies who have tried it and i say just read up on it like they said. if that's the route you choose to go, then go for it.

bottom line, everyone's body is different. i've suggested prune juice to two people and it had no effect whatsoever. i swear, i drink a glass of prune juice and i'm hemmed up on the toilet within a couple of hours. i know what i need to do to lose weight and clean myself out. everyone isn't the same. one of my bestfriends is doing a cleanse diet right now and it's working well for her. i just say, whatever works, then do it but if it's one of these diets just read up on it first for health reasons


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 28, 2009)

I wanted to try this once...but i think i would give into food and break the routine...i rather stick to veggies, and fruits and less meat then give up food all together for some liquid diet, for that do healthy shakes..they r so yummy...
i have been working out 5-6 days a week atleast an hour a day. eating yogarts, drinking tea, not eating late, and cutting the sweets and oily stuff as much as i can...that doesnt mean i wont touch a small bag of chips once in a while...hey somethings gotta give but i make it up in my workouts!


----------



## ccguidry (May 19, 2009)

I haven't yet but I've been wanting to..Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 19, 2009)

Hey I started this 2 days ago and its not that bad. I do have to say its not that bad. Im surprised but I plan on doing it for at least 2 weeks. Hopefully I wont be tempted by lovely delicious food.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 21, 2009)

Honestly, the secret to not gaining the weight back, is you have to change your lifestyle.Entirely. 

If you starve yourself for 10 days, but go back to eating fats, oils and junk food, you will definetly gain back. 

But if you watch your calories, eat only healthy stuff and exercise, you should be able to keep most of it off.

A lot of people do it in hopes of quick loss, but go back to old habits. We forget that the old habits is what got us this way.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cupcake_x (May 21, 2009)

^Agreed. That's what I always tell myself when I want to start some silly diet fad.


----------



## gildedangel (May 21, 2009)

Ruby Woo is absolutely right, if you want to change your diet you have to change your lifestyle. There is no "quick cure", even if it works for awhile the pounds and the sluggishness will come back! Don't let yourself fall for a fad diet, many of them are not good for you in the long run. Even though your schedule is hectic try taking baby steps to bringing your diet and exercise routines up to snuff. Small changes like walking instead of driving down the street and replacing soda with water will make big changes in how you feel. I found that just drinking more water gave me a lot more energy within a week or so. Good luck!


----------



## Pizzicata (May 29, 2009)

I have done the master cleanse one and a half times, once for 10 days (the minimum) and then for 7.  I felt really good on it.  It makes you aware of how much hunger is head hunger i.e., cravings.  I believe in doing the MC exactly as indicated by Burroughs and not changing it at all.  For weight loss it can be a good catalyst to healthy life, but don't count on keeping the weight lost from MC off unless you make big changes.  You might be inspired to keep the good feeling going.  There is a good forum dedicated to the MC.  You can google it to find it.


----------

